
Blender 1.0 in 2020 [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLb8SbWIY4NOegGEwVxNGfUn8cGUGukVRl
======
app4soft
_Ton Roosendaal_ [0] commented:

> _Impressive digital archeology by Greg Miller_ [1] _\- getting the oldest
> Blender binary (1.0) to work!_
> [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5I9PkevsfZxvI3TGa9i2iA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5I9PkevsfZxvI3TGa9i2iA)

[0]
[https://twitter.com/tonroosendaal/status/1281596209443090432](https://twitter.com/tonroosendaal/status/1281596209443090432)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/StuffIBuild/status/1279794087147823104](https://twitter.com/StuffIBuild/status/1279794087147823104)

